# Require DIY person for apartment jobs



## Etchy Boy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm looking for somebody who can help out doing some DIY I need in the apartment here in Tavira. Anybody on here who can help, please send private message if this is something you can help with

- refitting kitchen cabinets to get a washing machine and possibly dishwasher in (and get it all connected up)
- creating made-to-measure wooden shelves for various cupboards/walls
- replacing a bathroom sink
- replacing a touch control hob
- adding canopy to balcony
- adding mosquito nets to doors/windows
- draftproofing/waterproofing external door
- other carpentry tasks

Many thanks,
Etch


----------

